
Update on the FBI datacenter raid - vaksel
http://www.examiner.com/x-3628-Nonpartisan-Examiner~y2009m4d6-More-datacenter-woes
======
briansmith
From now on, geographic replication will have a new-found importance. I think
a lot of businesses think "our customers will understand if the site is down
for a few days after a giant natural disaster or bombing or whatever." But,
how many customers are going to be understanding of the indefinite downtime
that was caused by some other completely unrelated company not paying its AT&T
bill?

Imagine if this company had been hosting its service on Amazon EC2 or at
Rackspace or on Google AppEngine. Would the FBI seize every one on
Amazon's/Rackspace's/Google's data centers? Could you imagine all of Google's
services being down for weeks or months because one of its customers is being
investigated for maybe violating some contract for a few thousand dollars?

~~~
w1ntermute
" _Imagine if this company had been hosting its service on Amazon EC2 or at
Rackspace or on Google AppEngine. Would the FBI seize every one on
Amazon's/Rackspace's/Google's data centers? Could you imagine all of Google's
services being down for weeks or months because one of its customers is being
investigated for maybe violating some contract for a few thousand dollars?_ "

Wouldn't happen. Google has the corporate muscle to make the government do
what they want.

------
pmjordan
_I took issue with that, as I know I can copy a 1 terabyte drive in about an
hour using my aging Macintosh (not the most efficient transfer)._

Oh, really? _Really_? 1TB is 1million MB (according to HDD manufacturers,
let's not get into that debate again) so even with a relatively current and
snappy drive and controller you're looking at about 100MB/s net. That's about
10000 seconds or roughly 3 hours to copy. You'll get faster speeds with SAS
drives, but far from all hosting sites use them, and I doubt the author's
"aging" Mac does.

That's not counting the labour of documenting/tracking the origin of the
drive, actually hooking it up to the target equipment, etc. The authorities
could probably be handling much of this investigation a lot more delicately,
but give them _some_ credit on this side of things.

------
cracki
> took issue with that, as I know I can copy a 1 terabyte drive in about an
> hour using my aging Macintosh (not the most efficient transfer).

That's 278 MB/s. I call bull. At best, they're merely confusing the prefixes.

